# Sunroof Wind Deflector



## SteveT (Apr 29, 2007)

Added the Nissan sunroof wind deflector to my 07 altima hybrid. Now I get a slight whistle from the sunroof when closed (not there before). Noted that the moonroof rubber cushion that seals when closed has a slight indent in front from the metal strip now used to hold the wind deflector in place. Must be leaking air through it and not a tight seal with metal strip. Will bring back to dealer, but wanted to know if anyone who added the wind deflector had a similar problem or a fix?

Steve


----------

